# ##WRUW---Bulova/Caravelle/Accutron April 2022##



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1(1961) Accutron ‘602’


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This one's for you @Mhutch


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutron Astro Model "K" (Black Dial Variant)/w JB Champion Gold Bullet Band


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

The earliest known all stainless steel Accutron model introduced by Bulova.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

For those experts who know what pillar plates look like, you can tell real easily this has a 1960 movement Pillar Plate.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## hoots24 (Dec 5, 2018)

I’ve been wearing this Devil Diver quite a bit


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Accutron shot from last night, but on the wrist again this morning.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*Accutron Swiss Chapter Ring*


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage mint Caravelle automatic.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Bulova 666 Lady Diver ‘She Devil’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

1975 Caravelle auto on Vintager V-Dark leather strap.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Lunar Pilot


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Still wearing this...


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

1969 Deep Sea. Humming right along and loudly I might add.
Ever since I got it back from a cleaning/ service, I can really hear it humming.








It's normal right? I'm not complaining, don't mind it at all. It's just never been this noticeable before.
Anyone else encounter this with a 218 movement?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

howards4th said:


> 1969 Deep Sea. Humming right along and loudly I might add.
> Ever since I got it back from a cleaning/ service, I can really hear it humming.
> View attachment 16576910
> 
> ...


Have you changed where you store it, or is it near another one? I had one accutron on my night stand and when I got another one, placed near it, there was this odd chirp from when the frequencies meshed up, causing a higher pitch for a brief moment. Makes you wonder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Still wearing this.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

tayloreuph said:


> Have you changed where you store it, or is it near another one? I had one accutron on my night stand and when I got another one, placed near it, there was this odd chirp from when the frequencies meshed up, causing a higher pitch for a brief moment. Makes you wonder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, haven't changed where I store it. I hear it when I'm reading or working on the computer. These are fascinating movements aren't they?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MInty Bulova 
Minty Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mintyvinty247 (9 mo ago)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

So much better on a Vietnam era military watch strap.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1972 Caravelle w/Date


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

25 cent Bulova


----------



## hoots24 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

hoots24 said:


> I have that watch too. Very cool design/colors and keeps decent time too.
> View attachment 16591819
> 
> View attachment 16591817


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)

Not my personal "cup of tea" 
But I got it for 50 Bux.. I repeat FIDDY BUX
I do like it tho


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

feelasopher said:


> 25 cent Bulova
> View attachment 16591495


Is that the same case as the 23 jewels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

tayloreuph said:


> Is that the same case as the 23 jewels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I’m fairly sure the 17 jewel movement was at some point re-cased. The bezel scallops slightly cover the quarter hour numbers when the watch is at an angle, like the 6 in the photo. I’ve not seen a case quite like it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

feelasopher said:


> Actually, I’m fairly sure the 17 jewel movement was at some point re-cased. The bezel scallops slightly cover the quarter hour numbers when the watch is at an angle, like the 6 in the photo. I’ve not seen a case quite like it.


I’ve seen cases similar to that with the black sun ray dial of the 23 Jewel movement. How small is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


>


I've been reading up on these Precisionists this past week. Do you have the lug to lug measurements on your grey 96B158 and blue 96B257? Thanks.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------

